# Yamashita Treasure Secrets...EXPOSED



## gboy (Jan 30, 2007)

Gentlemen,

 Is there anybody here wanted to know one of the most secret part of WW2 history....the infamous Yamashita Treasures.
Our team have documented more than 100+ suspected Japs/Yamashita WW2 treasure sites thru more than 20 years of extensive research, exploration, expedition and actual operation....meaning we have enough knowledge in this topic.
These is the treasure story...of greed, betrayal, adventure, loyalty, treasures...etc....and i am willing to EXPOSED this legendary Japs/yamashita treasures...
Is these myth or real? Post your questions and am willing to answer the best i could...so that we can rewrite the history books...

Gboy


----------



## gboy (Feb 1, 2007)

Gentlemen,
Am just an ordinary researcher and explorer....in these infamous Japanese War Booties or yamashita treasures....
Is these billion/trillion dollar treasure real or myth?.......am here to solve , share info and exposed the mystery. 
Just imagine if these treasure were found today....the gold price will collapse...so is the dollar or euro...and the economy of Industrialized countries will be greatly affected....
After 50 years...the Houlocoast (Jews) treasure that was confiscated by NAZI was finally turned over by the Swiss Banks to the Jews....HOW ABOUT THE MARCOS GOLD OR YAMASHITA TREASURES WORTH BILLION/TRILLION DOLLARS....where is it now?....he,he,he,... the mystery deepens....


----------



## HealzDevo (Feb 28, 2007)

Agreed. Where is this gold and what happened to it? How much is there really?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2007)

Not worth listening to, so just ignore it... Have seen all this already (Japan WW2 War Booties/Yamashita treasure...EXPOSED - World War 2 Forums) and he was banned for it and the topic locked.


----------



## gboy (Mar 9, 2007)

Gnomey,
Its true most of my expose of yamashita treasures are banned...simply bcoz "unknown people" are afraid that I may open a pandora's box regarding Japan WW2 War Loot or yamashita treasures....thats why author Sterling Seagraves of Gold Warriors book is in hiding in Europe after exposing the Yamashita treasures....he expose the massive cover up and the secret involvement of CIA, Gold Cartel and Gold Banks...to hide the secrets of Yamashita treasures...
MY QUESTIONS IS SIMPLE...WHY THEY ARE AFRAID OF ME...TO EXPOSE THE YAMASHITA TREASURE SECRETS?


HealzDevo,

1) Where is the gold?
a) From 1965-82, at the height of former Phil. Pres. Marcos power, there is a massive treasure hunting operations of soldiers...they recovered several hundred thousand tons gold....(read websites of yamahsita treasures and marcos gold)...In cooperation with CIA, US Gov't and gold cartel, Marcos deposited some of these treasures abroad...
b) However, Marcos did not deposit abroad all his recovered treasures...some were reburried in several tunnels and caves also...
c) Accordingly, there are 172 big volume treasures sites hiiden by generals....and for every one big volume treasure it is sorrounded by smaller or medium size treasures sites hidden by ordinary foot soldiers....the treasure sites were burried or hidden in different locations...
1. caves
2. tunnels
3. waterfalls
4. rivers
5. schools 
6. churches
7. concrete treasure tombs/vaults
8. inside statue or flagpoles 
9. inside boulders
10. septic tanks
11. inside tree trunks
Note: The japanese usually hide their treasure in a place you never expect it to be or difficult to get...
ex: inside the statue in town plaza or underneath church altar....can you get it?...of course not...the whole townfolks would kill you..

2) What happened to it?
Phil. Pres. Marcos gold that was deposited abroad worth hundreds billion of dollars...was simply confiscated by US Gov't, Gold cartel, CIA....who else would do it?

3) How much is it really?
According to the japanese veterans that we interview...at today price it would go up as big as trillion dollars hidden, buried and scattered all over the Philippines...It would take a century to recover them all , even at todays technology...

Treasure hunting is normal and legal in our country...in fact for several decades now several foriegn treasure hunting groups have been treasure hunting here...some alibis are mining, construction, foriegn economic aids...just to penetrate the towns, remote treasure areas...of course it is covertly and secretly done, in cooperation of corrupt politicians..


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 9, 2007)

Conspiracy bullsh!t.... So tired of hearing it.... If there was sooooooooooo very much hidden, why aint none of it been found yet????

Why???

Cause its make believe Peter Pan flying with winged unicorn dogsh!t... Do us all a favor and carry on somewhere else so we dont have to ban u as well...


----------



## evangilder (Mar 9, 2007)

Oy, some people refuse to let unfounded rumors die.


----------



## gboy (Mar 10, 2007)

Lesofprimus and evangilder.

....Gentlemen...relax...take it easy..don't be too excited..we are not in a hurry of these expose...we have lots of time to discuss and explain it here.... 
You ask questions...and i will answer it to the best of my knowledge...as simple as that..

1) "Conspiracy bullsh!t.... So tired of hearing it.... If there was sooooooooooo very much hidden, why aint none of it been found yet???? "

PROOF OF GOLD RECOVERIES THAT WAS KEPT HIDDEN AND SECRET TO EVERYBODY....of course all treasure recoveries are well kept secret bcoz announcing treasure recovery in our poor country is like an automatic death warrant... 

a) Haven't you heard of Marcos gold (lots of topics have written on websites and books)...its about former Phil. Pres. Marcos gold that recovered thru treasure hunting....
b) Proofs:
Yamashita's gold: Information from Answers.com
The Secret Gold Treaty - Contents

http://www.state.hi.us/jud/20606/htm
(this is about Hawaii Supreme Court deposition regarding Filipino treasure hunter Rogelio Roxas VS Pres. Marcos...bcoz Marcos confiscated Roxas treasure when he recovered 1 ton golden Budha and tunnel full of gold...took Phil. Army several weeks to haul).

c) The pictures below...are treasure gold recovered by two groups of treasure hunter in 2001 (floor full of gold)...and recovered in 2006 (gold bar sample with diamonds)... 

2) The Phil. gov't can issue "TREASURE HUNTING PERMIT" thru Bureau of Mines...what do you think is the purpose? It only confirms that even our own gov't acknowldge the existence of Yamashita treasures...by giving legal treasure hunting operations to anybody...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't give a flying f*ck about anything you have to say (plus I have heard it all before - see link above). Now f*ck off before someone makes you (actually can someone make him)...


----------



## evangilder (Mar 10, 2007)

gboy said:


> Lesofprimus and evangilder.
> 
> ....Gentlemen...relax...take it easy..don't be too excited..we are not in a hurry of these expose...we have lots of time to discuss and explain it here....
> You ask questions...and i will answer it to the best of my knowledge...as simple as that..


No one is excited. We both know a line of bull when we hear it. Secondly, if you haven't noticed, Les is is a moderator and I am an administrator. That leaves YOU in no position to be giving orders, capiche?



gboy said:


> PROOF OF GOLD RECOVERIES THAT WAS KEPT HIDDEN AND SECRET TO EVERYBODY....of course all treasure recoveries are well kept secret bcoz announcing treasure recovery in our poor country is like an automatic death warrant...



Yeah yeah yeah, something that cannot be explained and isn't documented, so make up a story...<yawn>

As for the rest of your "proof", you have nothing but circumstantial evidence and urban legends.

I will only say this *one time*, this site is about WWII *aircraft*, not WWII conspiracy theories. You want to talk aircraft, stick around. If you want to keep this thread up, I will lock it and ban you. Is that clear enough?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh boy....


----------



## gboy (Mar 10, 2007)

Mr. Pathetic Administrator,

.....I'm trembling in fear....if you banned me...he,he,he...


----------



## evangilder (Mar 10, 2007)

You are an idiot. Be gone.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 10, 2007)

For the record, taunting any admin or mod is not a wise thing to do. Funny as hell that someone who should be wearing a tinfoil hat believing these conspiracy theories calls _anyone _pathetic.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 10, 2007)

Meatball...


----------



## k9kiwi (Mar 10, 2007)

. .


----------



## evangilder (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2007)

What did I say...


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 11, 2007)

U called it Hugh....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2007)

I wonder how many forums he has been banned from for this ****.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 11, 2007)

Dont know dont care, he's gone now... Lockin this puppy down...


----------

